# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Rode i prijatelji u akciji za poplavljena područja

## Danci_Krmed

Poštovane članice i poštovani članovi foruma udruge Roda,

Društvo Naša djeca grada Vinkovaca u suradnji sa Savezom društava Naša djeca Hrvatske i osnovnim Društvima Naša djeca organiziraju humanitarnu akciju "Pun kofer prijateljstva" za djecu s poplavljenih područja Vukovarsko- srijemske županije. Cilj akcije je osigurati svakom djetetu pojedinačno putnu torbu (kofer) s najosnovnijim osobnim stvarima za svaku priliku. S obzirom na to da se djeca i njihove obitelji neće moći vratiti kući još nekoliko mjeseci, a u tom periodu će mijenjati adrese na kojima će boraviti, želimo im olakšati život "ptica selica" do povratka njihovim domovima.

S obzirom da je organizacijski otežano prikupljanje potrebnih stvari na jednom mjestu i slanje u Vinkovce, zaključili smo kako bi jednostavnije bilo sakupljati novce i kupiti sve potrebno za četvero djece.

*Želite li se uključiti u akciju, možete to učiniti uplatom na račun redovne članice Udruge Mirjane Honjek Utmar (IBAN: HR1123400093206454438) do četvrtka 23. listopada 2014. U svrhu plaćanja upišite 'za djecu s poplavljenih podučja'.
*
Mi ćemo povremeno javljati koliko je novaca sakupljeno, pa ćemo na kraju akcije naravno i pohvaliti se slikama punih kofera koje šaljemo za Vinkovce. Naše forumašice i forumaši su ljudi velikog srca, i nadamo se da ćete se odazvati u što većem broju.

Hvala vam!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Hop  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Skupili smo do sad (samo) 450 kn. To nam je skoro dosta za pola jednog kofera.

Ako ikako stignete, i donacija od 20 ili 50 kn puno znači kad se sve skupi. Djeca se seljakaju, žive u kontejnerskim naseljima, i treba im pomoć. Sjetite se solidarnost koju smo osjećali kad su se poplave desile - sad nas trebaju još više <3

----------


## AdioMare

uplatila  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Bez uvrede ikome, nakon one afere s lovom Crvenog križa (koja je bila oročena umjesto da dođe do korisnika) ja više nikome ne uplaćujem. Vjerujem da tako razmišlja jako puno ljudi... NIkakvi telefonski pozivi, nikakvi računi. Milije mi je pomoći direktno, da točno znam gdje je završio moj novac i stvari koje šaljem.

Ako Udruga ima takvu adresu, nek pošalje, može i na pp. Ovako "u vreću" više nemam povjerenja.

----------


## ivarica

> Bez uvrede ikome, nakon one afere s lovom Crvenog križa (koja je bila oročena umjesto da dođe do korisnika) ja više nikome ne uplaćujem. Vjerujem da tako razmišlja jako puno ljudi... NIkakvi telefonski pozivi, nikakvi računi. Milije mi je pomoći direktno, da točno znam gdje je završio moj novac i stvari koje šaljem.
> 
> Ako Udruga ima takvu adresu, nek pošalje, može i na pp. Ovako "u vreću" više nemam povjerenja.


mozemo ti dati dob jednog djeteta pa u svojoj okolini organiziraj kupovinu za njega?
ima cijeli popis sto sve treba u kufer

----------


## AdioMare

Slažem se, Peterlin.
Ali što se mene tiče, ja imam povjerenje u Udrugu i njihovu redovnu članicu. 
Ako Udruga sudjeluje u konkretnoj akciji i meni je to dovoljno.

----------


## Peterlin

> mozemo ti dati dob jednog djeteta pa u svojoj okolini organiziraj kupovinu za njega?
> ima cijeli popis sto sve treba u kufer


Odlično!

Pošalji!

----------


## Charlie

Ni ja nemam povjerenja u Crveni kriz niti u mnoge druge...ali u Udrugu Roda, Facebook humanitarce i Noinu arku npr. imam...jer iza njih stoje osobe s imenom i prezimenom i rezultati koji se vide. Barem je moj dojam takav. Na zalost nemam vremena ni mogucnosti pomoci izravno, pa sam sretna da postoje udruge u koje imam povjerenja koje to mogu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ja sam kontakt osoba između Rode i DND Vinkovci, koji organizira akciju. Jučer ili prekjučer su urečeni prvi koferi, slike su na FB stranici DND Vinkovci (ako mi se odfriza komp dok dođem do kraja pisanja ovog posta potražit ću link).

Imaju 40 djece "pokrivene" a više od 100 djece na popisu. Tako da im baš treba pomoć. *Peterlin* ako želiš skupljat za kofer, super. Info ima na stranicama Savez DND-a, zapravo našla sam na stranicama DND Vinkovci. Javi se tamo Antoniji, ako ti treba napiši mi pp pa ti dam broj mobitela.

Evo odfrizao se, ovo je FB stranica DND Vinkovci. Malo prosurfajte vidjet ćete kofere na objavama od prije par dana. Stvarno su prekrasni. Vidjet ćete i kako ljudi u Ganji žive, u kontejnerima gdje su u nekima i po 10 osoba. Dokle će tako, nitko ne zna  :Sad: 

https://www.facebook.com/drustvo.nasa.djeca.vinkovci

----------


## Mimah

Hvala svima na uplati.  :Smile:  Ja vjerujem da su ljudi skeptični, i ja sam ponekad (pa opet uplatim, zlonamjernicima neka ide na dušu). Skupilo se skoro za jedan kofer. 

ovdje možete vidjeti kako je tekao dan primporedaje kofera https://www.facebook.com/drustvo.nas...type=1&theater, a ovo su dan kasnije napisali:




> Danas smo dostavili jos 3 kofera... A kada smo  dosli u kontejnersko naselje, djeca su nas "odvukla" da vidimo sto su  sve dobili! Radosti nema kraja! Donatori nasi, neizmjerno vam hvala!!  Nemamo rijeci... Niste ni svjesni koliko ste srece donijeli nasim  Ganjoljupcima!!!!!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Do sinoć je skupljeno 850 kn <3

----------


## Mimah

danas smo na 1750 kn! Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

wow  :worldcup:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Odlučile smo da ćemo *akciju produžiti do četvrtka 30.10.* Ako još to niste, stignete uplatiti do tog datuma. 

Hvala svima!

----------


## mikka

> Odlučile smo da ćemo *akciju produžiti do četvrtka 30.10.* Ako još to niste, stignete uplatiti do tog datuma. 
> 
> Hvala svima!


Mimah moze sjediste? ne mogu bez toga uplatiti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pisi Cres

Mima koliko smo skupile?

----------


## Mimah

1750+70= 1820, je l'?

----------


## Mimah

danas imamo 1920 kn. Dva kofera ćemo napuniti.  :Smile:  voljele bismo još dva...

----------


## Mimah

Danas smo na 2225 kn! Hvala od srca. Punimo polako i treći!  :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

Drage sve i svi,

s današnjim datumom (ne znam hoće li i može li uopće danas biti još koja transakcija) imamo 3415 kn.

Ovo je popis uplata, poredano kronološki, na dnu su današnje uplate. Ako nekoga zanima, mogu vidteti točno po datumima. Hvala! 




> IZ 50
> VK 200
> HT 100
> LI 100
> MP 100
> GG 50
> SŽ 150
> MK 100
> VCK 50
> ...

----------


## passek

> Drage sve i svi,
> 
> s današnjim datumom (ne znam hoće li i može li uopće danas biti još koja transakcija) imamo 3415 kn.
> 
> Ovo je popis uplata, poredano kronološki, na dnu su današnje uplate. Ako nekoga zanima, mogu vidteti točno po datumima. Hvala!


Da li će još trajati akcija dok se ne dođe do 4000? Tj. da li da još animiramo ljude ili je gotovo za ovaj put?

Btw, nešto izgleda ne štima s ovim načinom skupljanja donacija... Za djecu je, za djecu iz poplavljene Slavonije... svi bi trebali biti osjetljivi na to... ali od 60-tak adresa na koje sam ja poslala ovu informaciju vidim da je svega 2-3 uplatilo  (mozda neko cije ime ne prepoznajem u ovoj formi no po datumu vidim da nikako ne moze biti vise od 10-tak). Dakle, cca 3-5%, a ja bih iz te (uglavnom roditeljske populacije) ocekivala bar 50% ?! Isto je i sa sudjelovanjem ljudi koji su bili na popisu maila koji sam ja orginalno dobila (dakle, nije (samo  :Smile:  ) greška u meni  :Smile:  ).

Tako umjesto da svi damo po malo i time svi pripomognemo, zapravo imamo relativno malo donatora te su vece donacije "izvukle" stvar. 

Ne kuzim... OK možda ljudi uopće na čitaju mailove ili misle "već smo dali"?. 
No ovo je za konkretnu djecu i nekako neposrednije što  ljudi obično kažu da im je draže... Ili ako obrnemo logiku neko konkretno dijete će ostati bez paketa... Ne kužim. Možda je način na koji se info širi krivi ili su ljudi "oguglali"...

----------


## passek

OK Još mojih razmišljanja zašto ide sporo. Ja sam obavijest dobila mailom od prijateljice i ne bih je inače sam pronašla na Rodi. Nadalje popis stvari za kupiti nije bio priložen ali je spomenuto da se kupuju i neke ljetne stvari umjesto kapa i sl. s objašnjenjem da je popis jos od ljeta i svi klinici trebaju dobiti isto (nezgodna kombinacija: ne vidimo što se kupuje, a čujemo da se kupuje nešto što sad nije najpotrebnije) -- i sad sam čula da je to neke, kojima sam ja forwardirala mail, odbilo... MOžda još treba razmisliti o PR-u.  

Kako dalje? Skuplja li se još za 4. kofer?

----------


## ivarica

passek, uglavnom se slazem s tobom
razlog iz kojeg roda nije objavljivala ovu akciju je sto je nismo organizirale preko udruge - mi nismo registrirane za humanitarne akcije i kad bi isle provoditi neku takvu akciju, za to bi trebale posebne suglasnosti
ovo smo organizirale na inicijativu dvije nase clanice, preko njih skupljamo novce, mislile smo da cemo uspjeti skupiti sredstva medju nasim clanicama, ali nismo uspjele i pglasile smo je medju vama jer mi imamo povjerenja u vas i vi u nas  :Smile: 
mislim da su na slican nacin organizirali akciju i sami organizatori, DND
da je to vise mala lokalna akcija u zajednici, koja ne zeli koristiti pr 

zasto se ljudi ne ukljucuju, ja bi rekla da je razloga puno 
- okolnosti krize i siromastva, 
- vecina nas ima vec neke trajne naloge prema udrugama ili redovito negdje donira
- sumnja u takve akcije, njihov ucinak, i postenje onih koji ih provode (vise ljudi ne vjeruju da je moguce da netko nesto ne zamulja)

rekla bih da su svi razlozi opravdani, tj skroz kuzim svakog tko nece ili se ne moze ukljucivati
iskreno vjerujem da su ljudi u hrvatskoj dobri, humani i da doniraju svatko na svoj nacin i svatkokoliko moze
to se pokazalo dosad u nizu humanitarnih akcija i situacija

kako nam je skupljanje islo sporo, smanjile smo na troje djece
ako dodjemo do 4 tisuce, uzet cemo jos jedno, ako ne, kupit cemo za razliku novaca skolski pribor

ovo su nasa djeca, radi se o jednoj obitelji

KRISTIJAN M.
10.06.2004.

ANTONIO M.
03.10.2006.

LANA M.
10.10.2010.



sto se tice sadrzaja paketa, tj ljetne odjece i obuce, i mi smo se bunile i dobile odgovor da ne mijenjamo sadrzaj paketa jer sve to djeci treba - vode ih na bazene organizirano. tako da smo odlucile uz sve to sto je nabrojano uzeti ipak i zimske stvari koje nisu na popisu.

----------


## ivarica

i popis stvari koje treba kupiti (zimsko cemo dodati na to)

ČETKICA ZA ZUBE

PASTA ZA ZUBE

GEL ZA TUŠIRANJE

ŠAMPON ZA KOSU

DEZODORANS

KREMA ZA LICE

KREMA ZA RUKE

GRICKALICA

MALI RUČNIK

VELIKI RUČNIK

12+ ZA DJEVOJČICE - 1 PAKET HIGIJENSKIH ULOŽAKA

4 GAĆICA

4 PARA ČARAPA (2 SOKNE I 2 DOKOLJENICE)



4 POTKOŠULJE

MAJICE

4 MAJICA KRATKIH RUKAVA

2 MAJICE DUGIH RUKAVA

1 MAJICA S KAPULJAČOM

HLAČE

1 KRATKE HLAČE

TRENIRKA - KOMPLET

OBUĆA

KUĆNE PAPUČE

PAPUČE ZA PLAŽU

TENISICE - ZA JESEN/PROLJEĆE

KUPAĆI KOSTIM ILI KUPAĆE GAĆICE

GUMENE ČIZMICE

----------


## passek

> passek, uglavnom se slazem s tobom jer mi imamo povjerenja u vas i vi u nas


Upravo tako.




> sumnja u takve akcije, njihov ucinak, i postenje onih koji ih provode (vise ljudi ne vjeruju da je moguce da netko nesto ne zamulja)


To da su se ljudi već negdje drugdje uključili to razumijem, no generalna sumnja koja onda vodi u totalno nedjelovanje mi je neprihvatljiva. Mislim da je bolje da i čak samo 60-70% donacija završi na pravom mjestu nego da nitko ništa ne radi i da smo sasvim sigurno na 0%. A kao što rekoh, Roda+konkretna akcija, konkretni ljudi i konkretna djeca mi se čini dovoljnom garancijom za povjerenje.




> kako nam je skupljanje islo sporo, smanjile smo na troje djece
> ako dodjemo do 4 tisuce, uzet cemo jos jedno, ako ne, kupit cemo za razliku novaca skolski pribor




OK

----------


## Mimah

ja se ispričavam što ne objavljujem uplate baš svaki dan, jednostavno ne stignem uvijek paliti komp i ulogiravati se u net banking.  :Undecided: 

evo novih uplata, pišem kao što je ivarica gore ispravila, samo inicijale, slobodno pitajte javno ili na pp je li vaša uplata sjela. stvarno nije nikome ni u peti pokušati ijednu kunu staviti sebi u džep. skupljamo za djecu koja spavaju u kontejnerskom naselju i pokušavamo im pokloniti bar dio onoga što imaju moja i vaša djeca. 

T.R. 100
A.A.V. 150
K.K. 30
J.B. 100

380+3415= 3795

hvala! :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

danas do sada stiglo još 150 kn, i to:

  anonimno 50
K.K. 100

----------


## Mimah

u ovom trenutku smo na 4345 kn! (uplata M.K. 400 kn)

 :grouphug:

----------


## passek

Sjajno!

Btw, sigurno ima puno literature na tu temu ali ovaj članak mi je poslala prijateljica vezano uz gornju diskusiju http://tinyurl.com/p86jzex te evo postam ovdje (iako se ne "pronalazim" baš u svemu ...). Zanimljivo za pročitati  bar kao u uvod u temu što sve pokreće ljude...

----------


## BusyBee

Onda znači da je akcija gotova?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da.

AKCIJA JE GOTOVA!  Skupile smo *4345 kn, dovoljno za 4 kofera*!!  Hvala svima, krećemo u šoping i pratite Rodin FB i ovaj topic ovaj i drugi tjedan za slike kofera i primopredaje <3

----------


## BusyBee

Misija (kupovine) je započela.

----------


## BusyBee

Auto je nakrcan! (vidite li vi ove linkove ili ja bez veze lijepim?)
Spajalica i Ivarica  :Heart: 
(nadam se da nije još koja išla s vama, a ja ne znam pa je ne spominjem  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## ivarica

evo se vratile u rodu iskrcati stvari, ja ne mogu ni hodati ni govoriti vise, ko bi rekao da je tako iscrpljujuce kupovati 6 sati 

stavljam sutra izvjestaj 

hvala svima <3

----------


## larmama

BB, vidimo , vidimo slike  :Very Happy: 

Ivarice  :Heart: , spajalice   :Heart:  , odvalile ste zaista veliki posao. Laka vam noć i odmorite se dobro.

----------


## mikka

:Heart:

----------


## Tanči

Bravo cure  :grouphug:

----------


## emily

:Very Happy:  bravo 
 :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

evo racuna, za svako dijete smo kupile dovoljno donjeg rublja, majica, hlaca, papuce, cipele, ali i nesto slatkisa i malo biljeznica djecacicma za skolu
ostalo je jos za potroositi 80 kuna, sutra idem kupiti jednu haljinicu za najmladju curku, malo spangica i sl 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

stavit cemo fotke punih kufera u ponedjeljak (hvala spajka)

----------


## ivarica

i svima koje su sudjelovale hvala od  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

zaobišle smo uputu o kupovini ljetnoga - u budzet nam nikako ne bi stalo
djecake je bilo puno teze obuci za te novce

----------


## Danci_Krmed

spajka, ivarica nema tog srca kojeg vam mogu nacrtati

:ponosna roda:

----------


## spajalica

Hvala svima koji su omogucili da u ugodnom drustvu lutam ducanima i glumim shoppingholicarku.

----------


## Mimah

Super, cure!

----------


## Charlie

Super!!!

----------


## BusyBee

Puni kuferi prijateljstva Rodinih prijatelja i članova i članica udruge, putuju danas svojim vlasnicima. Nadamo se da će ih razveseliti barem onoliko koliko je i nas ova akcija razveselila i ispunila dobrom vibrom.
#PunKoferPrijateljstva

https://www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/...type=1&theater
(kliknite na fotku pa ćete dobiti i drugu fotku)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Super BB hvala što si postavila fotke <3

Iz DND Vinkovci javljaju da će nam fotkat primopredaju i stavit na svojim FB stranicama. Ima još djece koje nisu još primili svoj kofer, pa ako se možete u svojim zajednicama organizirati, razmislite o tome da sudjelujete u ovoj prekrasnoj akciji.

----------


## ivarica

da, bas sam gledala popis i vidim koliko jos nepokrivene djece :/

savjet onima koji ce skupljati - racunajte na vise od 1000 kn po djetetu
mi smo koristile sve moguce promocije, kodove, akcije da im kupimo ovo sto smo kupile, i jos uvijek nismo uspjele sve s popisa
ne znam kako bi inace uspjele

ja bi rekla da je za zimsku sezonu po djetetu potrebno skupiti 1500 kuna
pogotovo za vecu djecu, a vidim da ih je vecina vecih ostala

----------

